

Latest photos of Sandy coming from New-Yorkers - leonbuchard
http://teleportd.com/capsule/7ac2a487407161c49fd77b832d765b4df7552d3c

======
spolu
Wooah! No wonder EC2 & Amazon are preparing for the worth!

------
gabhubert
Was wondering when this one would show up!

